# Bike Computer or GPS



## m6mal (8 Apr 2018)

i currently have a 5 function halfords bike computer on my trike of which i had to fabricate a bracket for the wheel sensor. It is a bit small to read the display but hey ho it was all i could afford when i bought it. Now i am wondering if it would be benificial to upgrade to a GPS when funds allow as i dont really like the idea of extra brackets and magnets etc as with the bike computer lol. If it would be beneficial then what would be good eg Garmin GPSmap but these are expensive but then me being a radio ham if it has an nmea output i could interface it with my radio etc thus providing dual use.
I am interested in peoples thoughts on the subject of bike computer vs GPS


----------



## voyager (8 Apr 2018)

I use a Nokia windows phone ( sadly no longer available new ) and there are a few apps on the windows store 
Cyclemeter gives time , speed , max speed, distance , calories burnt and elevation and a post ride map . and a history of rides through the year . 

With a 5" screen I am not going to change it for a while longer . second hand they are about £25 ish to buy and a new battery about £7 off ebay to replace .

laters emma


----------



## Sharky (8 Apr 2018)

Used a wired, basic bike computer for years and was reliable until I dropped it on the garage floor and the lcd display lost half the digits. But over the years bought additional brackets and magnets, so the I could swap frpm bike to bike. The replacent is a garmin 200 for about £70 and some extra brackets off amazon. All works out much cheaper than another wired computer, magnets and expensive brackets needed for all my bikes.

Wouldnt go back to a basic computer now.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Apr 2018)

It depends what you want it for. Just tracking mileage then stick to the basics. I started wanting to use Strava to record my riding as part of a recovery a few years back, so bought a Garmin 200, great for mileage recording and seeing where you've been. You'll need to get to an 800 or 810 (or whatever the newer replacements are now) to get route planning and maps. 
There are other options, and I've read good things of Wahoo units, so maybe a search on here will provide a bit more info.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Apr 2018)

Used my smartphone, with an App called Runkeeper, for a few years, with no real problem, except phone battery life. No wires, magnets etc required.

When it came around to my 70th birthday, and the inevitable "what would you like for your birthday" questions, I hinted for a Garmin 800 Edge GPS, which I received, courtesy of my daughters. 

I have no problem with the Garmin, recording rides, transferring data to Runkeeper etc (yes, I am a gadget freak, I admit), but, I have yet to use it successfully as a GPS.


----------



## firedfromthecircus (8 Apr 2018)

I did the usual route of starting with computers, then moving on to smartphone Strava recording, struggling with battery life and finally buying a Garmin (edge touring). But for the last 2 years I haven't bothered with anything. I will occasionally get the Garmin back out if I'm in an area I don't know, as the 'get you home' function has been useful in the past, but generally I enjoy the freedom of not recording anything. Cycling is one of lifes simple pleasures. Why complicate it with too much gadgetry?


----------



## Tigerbiten (9 Apr 2018)

You don't need to use Garmin maps.
It's possible to download and use OSMcycle maps.
https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OSM_Map_On_Garmin/Download

A wired bike computer to just record distance, etc is fit and forget, it'll run a year or more on one battery.
If you want a map then ............
A GPS will run upto a couple of days on a charge.
A phone may run around 5-6 hours on a charge.


----------



## m6mal (9 Apr 2018)

@Tigerbiten which one do you use and what model etc


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2018)

Wahoo. Much better than a garmin.


----------



## Tigerbiten (9 Apr 2018)

Are you after just a distance/speed record or a map function to see where you're going/gone ??
If the first then a plain bike comp is easier.
If the second then you need to work out both for how long you want to ride on a charge and the ease of recharging it.
I use a Garmin eTrex 30 with either the UK or the pan Europe map simply for the fact it runs off AA batteries.
This means I can keep a second set of recargables charged off solar/hub dynamo while on tour.
It takes a bit to work out it's quirks while plotting a route into it, but I like it.

Luck ........


----------



## marzjennings (9 Apr 2018)

I have a garmin gps smartwatch, tracks my steps, running, swimming and cycling. I just get on any of my bikes and go, nothing to attach. Doesn’t need a smart phone if you don’t have one as it’ll sync with a pc when you get home. Battery life is about 5-6 days as a watch and about 10 hours as a gps device, which means I usually get about 3 rides in before I recharge. Recharging takes about 2 hours and I never have to change batteries. 

I don’t see the point in buying a separate computer/gps just for one bike.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (9 Apr 2018)

My chum [he is the only one] recommended maps.me. Despite being an ex RAF navigator he does know what he is talking about Its a free app which you download onto your phone. The maps you require are stored on the phone.

Last year when I rode to Vienna I had downloaded all the sections I needed, before I went, using wifi. Worked a treat , especially for finding loo's and restaurants.

Normally I have a Garmin Edge Touring, and wouldn't ride without one. Being a saddo I have kept a note of all the rides since I started at 50. Lots of noise last week when I passed the 95000 miles.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2018)

Have used loads of wired and wireless computers over the years.

And for a fair few years, gently, (I like to think) mocked folk on rides with GPSs.

Then eventually I bought a Garmin Etrex 20 - one of the cheaper ones but is fine for both navigating and checking distance and other stuff. And perversely perhaps I find that one benefit of it is I am less interested in the speed I am going. So despite all that data potentially at my fingertips I am actually far more relaxed. Swapping between bikes is also a doddle, even if a tenner for each separate mount seems a bit of a fiddle. But the mount is good.

I would wholeheartedly recommend the Etrex20 (now the 20x) but do check the screen size - it isn't terribly large and although fine for me it is possible that that might be an issue on a recumbent, depending on where/how you had it mounted.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 Apr 2018)

Standard smartphone and external battery pack for longer rides. A choice of apps all do a good job of recording distance, speed, appx. calorie burn and map of route as well.


----------



## Time Waster (10 Apr 2018)

For just speed and distance garmin edge 20 GPS isn't bad. If you're after using sensors such speed cadence, hrm or power then the edge 25 model is good I have that. After a dodgy start with the first one bought for £79 at Aldi which stopped working reliably I got a second from Aldi for £45 and it's been very reliable. A lot more than the wahoo cadence sensor I tried with it for a while. Now it's just a speed and distance display while I ride. My fitbit Surge does the recording of my ride now. I should just put a basic computer on (wired obviously because wireless signals gets interfered with by most flashing front lights IME).


----------



## m6mal (11 Apr 2018)

I think i am going with 
*Garmin eTrex 30x GPS BirdsEye Select *

all i need now is to learn how to find the free maps on the internet with cycle paths shown and also cycleroute planners


----------



## Tigerbiten (12 Apr 2018)

OSM cycle maps tend to show all cycle paths/sustrans routes.
But you'll never know if they are passable on a bent trike or not until you try to use them.

As for a route planner, I like/use BikeHike, http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php.
It's easy to swop between Google and OSM cycle maps, with a side view of OS maps.


----------



## m6mal (12 Apr 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> OSM cycle maps tend to show all cycle paths/sustrans routes.
> But you'll never know if they are passable on a bent trike or not until you try to use them.
> 
> As for a route planner, I like/use BikeHike, http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php.
> It's easy to swop between Google and OSM cycle maps, with a side view of OS maps.



yes indeed, it looks good, just had a play with it, going to try and buy a etrex 30x today from somewhere


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2018)

Good choice, though if you want to save some pounds I would consider the 20x. The extra features of the 30x have never seemed great to me. Will be back later on maps and routeing when on a proper keyboard.


----------



## Vantage (12 Apr 2018)

I'm with Blue Hills here, you're better off with the 20x. The only things the 30x has over it are a wireless transfer thingy, an electronic compass and an altitude thingybob. A hundred quid extra just for those? Pfft. 
I transfer my data to the PC with a usb cable. This powers the 20 while doing so and so isn't sucking the batteries dry needlessly. 
The 20 suffers from compass wander when stationary which the 30 doesn't but once you're on the move the 20 re-positions itself.
Unless you're literally flying on the bike, the altitude thingybob is pointless. It uses barometric pressure to get that data and as far as I'm aware, isn't terribly accurate.
I do prefer the colour of the 30 though but should the 20 jump from it's mount it'll be easier to find.
Make sure if you buy a bracket for the unit that it's not some cheap Chinese copy of Garmins own as they are reported to have many 20's and 30's launching through the air.
The one you need is this.......https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012MI7QE/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tigerbiten (12 Apr 2018)

I use a couple of cut ends off zip ties to jam the unit into it holder.
I just push them down into the slot from the top.
Once in place, I just cut them so I enough still sticking up so I can pull them out to replace the batteries.


----------



## m6mal (12 Apr 2018)

i got the
*eTrex 30x GPS BirdsEye Select *
from cotswold outdoor store Milton Keynes for £190 and the bike mount for a tenner whilst there and it has 2 yr guarantee. I like it and am playing around with it atm. I had a spendy day today as i got rid of some radio receivers i don't use so i thought the trike would benefit lol


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> I'm with Blue Hills here, you're better off with the 20x. The only things the 30x has over it are a wireless transfer thingy, an electronic compass and an altitude thingybob. A hundred quid extra just for those? Pfft.
> I transfer my data to the PC with a usb cable. This powers the 20 while doing so and so isn't sucking the batteries dry needlessly.
> The 20 suffers from compass wander when stationary which the 30 doesn't but once you're on the move the 20 re-positions itself.
> Unless you're literally flying on the bike, the altitude thingybob is pointless. It uses barometric pressure to get that data and as far as I'm aware, isn't terribly accurate.
> ...


Ah I didn't know about the wireless transfer thing to be honest - I thought the differences paralleled the 20 and 30. I know I could google the wireless thing but in the interests of chucking the info into the thread can I ask what sort of wireless/whether it works well? I agree that wireless is no great issue when you are with a PC/chromebook or whatever but I have been experimenting in the tent with hooking my Etrex20 to an android tab. This can be slightly tricky due to power considerations and oddities of some android tabs, even using a special lead and a powerbank. 

If the OP has no need of my maybe odd plans to wrangle tech in a tent, as I said I would ignore the feature.

The 30/30x compass - agree - no great thing - as soon as you move the 20 or 20x will tell you which way you are headed.

Yes I also understand that the barometric altimeter is flaky, as I believe many are. My free maps installed on my 20 have altitude data in them and it is good enough for what I or I think most cyclists need. I think the 30x's extra features can also suck more battery power. £100? Hell that is a premium.
Agree about using a genuine mount. AND A LANYARD. Despite the mount being excellent my first 20 bounced off on a particularly bad bit of road and I had to use Garmin's rather good replacement service.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2018)

oh - just see the OP has already made the purchase - must read to thread end  Will let my post stand anyway as on topic debate.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2018)

m6mal said:


> i got the
> *eTrex 30x GPS BirdsEye Select *
> from cotswold outdoor store Milton Keynes for £190 and the bike mount for a tenner whilst there and it has 2 yr guarantee. I like it and am playing around with it atm. I had a spendy day today as i got rid of some radio receivers i don't use so i thought the trike would benefit lol


Congratulations. Now the fun begins - it's an excellent device but it takes a lot of learning.

For maps, check out my fave:

http://www.openfietsmap.nl/

Just updated. No need at all to pay for maps.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2018)

Ah, found this on the 30x wireless capability.

*Share Wirelessly*
eTrex 30 lets you share your waypoints, tracks, routes and geocaches wirelessly with other compatible Garmin GPS devices. So now your friends also can enjoy your favorite hike or cache – simply press “send” to transfer your information to similar units, and let the games begin.

Doesn't answer my need at all unless I have missed something.


----------



## Time Waster (13 Apr 2018)

Just contacted cotswolds to see if I can still use the membership discount if 15% on top of the discounted price for that GPS £161.50 for the 30 would very much tempt me. I think that's 30% discount.

GoOutdoors price match plus 10% discount if not. Gives £171 or £167 depending on whether they take the 10% extra off the full price. Or there abouts. I think we'll be dropping into Go Outdoors this weekend too.

Why do I get so tempted?!


----------



## Time Waster (13 Apr 2018)

Go Outdoors doesn't stock the 30x is it a new model? 

They have etrex touch 25 and 35 for £290 / £330. What's the difference?

BTW the 25 and 35 are with full UK OSGB 50k scale maps. Don't sell without maps weigh probably explains the 5 in the name and extra price.


----------



## m6mal (13 Apr 2018)

Time Waster said:


> Go Outdoors doesn't stock the 30x is it a new model?
> 
> They have etrex touch 25 and 35 for £290 / £330. What's the difference?
> 
> BTW the 25 and 35 are with full UK OSGB 50k scale maps. Don't sell without maps weigh probably explains the 5 in the name and extra price.



i bought mine from go outdoors in milton keynes yesterday


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2018)

Confused.

I thought you said you got it from cotswold.


----------



## m6mal (13 Apr 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Confused.
> 
> I thought you said you got it from cotswold.



yes sorry it was cotswold outdoor, i got mixed up as i didnt know there was a go outdoors


----------



## Time Waster (13 Apr 2018)

I believe the ones with a 5 at the end are slightly bigger screens with touchscreens. The ones with a 0 at the end are something like 0.4" smaller on the diagonal and use a mini joystick to control them.

I quite fancy getting one for walking and cycling but they're pricey. What's a good one to get that has a good screen for maps? Do any connect to strava?

There's a few OS GPS units you can buy direct. They're pretty neat and designed for cycling and walking use. They come with a quad lock bike mount and a second back, that you can swap over from the original flat back, that has the bike mount built in. Expensive but top spec too. Wireless connection. It's designed to link in with sensors like a normal bike GPS unit. BT, ANT+, WiFi, etc. Suitable for mapping use and monitoring use. Even has smartphone alerts/connectivity too.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2018)

The 20/x and 30/x were primarily designed for walking I think. Garmin, and cycling shops, would prefer you buy the more expensive bells and whistles "performance focussed" ones. This was very probably the reason m6mal ended up getting his from an outdoor shop. So if you are bothered about "pricey", I think the answer to your question is in the thread above.


----------



## m6mal (13 Apr 2018)

the 30x is an upgraded 30 and it is not just for walking
https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/p/518048


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2018)

yes I know m6, after all I have the not too disimilar 20, and of course there is a bike mount. It is true I think that it is not seen a lot in bike shops. For pretty clear reasons.


----------



## Time Waster (16 Apr 2018)

Hiking units are popular for cycle tourists and those interested in varied outdoor activities. Discussions on mapping GPS units on bike forums (except the roadie oriented / performance obsessed ones) tend to discuss hiking Garmin GPS units for touring purposes. I can see why. £160 for something good enough that will accept mapping (plus freely obtained mapping). If you're interested in more cycling obsessed stats like cadence, power, etc. then there's the expensive cycling units with maps or it seems the hiking unit etrex 35. I think you can get the 35 for £289 with a lot of premium OSGB mapping in 50k scale however you can probably find it somewhere cheaper without mapping and put the free maps on instead. A quick search it's £180 without maps from a sailing website.


----------



## Time Waster (16 Apr 2018)

BTW the 35 also has connectivity to Garmin connect which will link to strava. Plus a function that allows people to live track you just in case you get into trouble. Or it can get you into trouble if you're caught out having too long a pub stop at your local instead of actually riding.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Apr 2018)

Time Waster said:


> BTW the 35 also has connectivity to Garmin connect which will link to strava. .


agh! 

What I would be more interested in is a something similar to my Etrex 20 with a slightly bigger screen, NOT touch screen control, and rather than the ability to connect wirelessly to other riders, compare/brag about "performance" the ability to connect wirelessly to an android tab (I have the wonderful OSMand plus on this and use it when touring) or Chromebook so that I can transfer gpx routes. But I fear Garmin has no such device, and very probably no intention of developing (not that it would need much in the way of development) one? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Oh, and a slightly faster processor.

As I said, this aint rocket science and is hardly ground breaking tech.


----------



## Time Waster (16 Apr 2018)

For larger, non- touch screens take a look at the excellent but pricey satmap brand. They do a bike mount too. They're designed by someone involved with military GPS units IIRC. They don't want fragile touchscreens on kit squaddies get their hands on so they kept the same mentality when they left to set up their civilian GPS business.

I use strava but with the highest possible privacy settings. If I've done it right then I'm the only person who can see my rides. It's a record of my rides only. I have no interest in social media like twitter, Facebook and the social aspects of strava/Garmin connect.

BTW that reminds me I must delete my Facebook account. I've read you can delete Facebook completely. I deactivated years ago but didn't think you could delete completely. Takes 90 days and about 15 rounds of questions and forms.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the reply to my question timewaster. Have briefly seen satmap units.Apart from, yes, being pricey, I actually had the impression that they were rather delicate. And if anything, perhaps too many buttons. Which somewhat increases the chance of failure.


----------



## Time Waster (16 Apr 2018)

I used to know a guy who had the original version. He really rated it highly. More money than sense you could say because he had the best gear including all the UK in both OSGB scales, screen protector (well you get one for your phone) and a satmap branded carry case. Basically all the extras they do.

Since getting it he used to leave his maps in his rucksack because he found the satmap was good enough. That was when most other GPS units didn't do mapping or at least not as comprehensively as they do now.

Fragile? No idea but that guy never had any problem in the few years I knew him. Another guy I knew had one, he was a fell runner/mountain marathon runner. He used to take it on runs attached to a bag around his waist (can't remember how this long since). Never had problems. They both rated the unit, original version not the newer one.

Personally the touchscreen versions of Garmin GPS units I'd worry about being fragile. IIRC satmap use toughened glass screen (might be gorilla glass). Plus you can get the best screen cover too. If you're hard on electronics then I doubt any of the modern units are that much tougher than the rest. Could be wrong.

Personally I don't like the satmap GPS units. I think Garmin are neater.

Anyone know what happened to Lowrance GPS? They were actually the biggest GPS producer in the world and got into handheld units for awhile. Generally they were better, quicker to pick up satellites, more channels, etc. All for less money than Garmin. I suspect they've gone back to concentrating on marine, industrial and professional GPS equipment. Let the playing field fit Garmin


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Apr 2018)

It's the buttons that I had the impression were the delicate bit on a satmap. Have seen some bust ones.

As for a carry case (non branded personalised) for the garmin etrex 20 30 series I will be back with a suggestion costing about £1 when I am on a better keyboard.


----------

